# Northwestern PA Mouse Keeper. Hello all!



## my_own_destiny1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello I am excited to find your site. Always nice to find a mass of knowledge from many different keepers and breeders. 
I have been keeping and breeding mice for over a year now, I am now looking for some breeding quality mice so I can breed for pets and not for food. If anyone knows any good breeders in Pittsburgh PA please let me know!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! There are breeders in Ohio, about an hour or so outside of Pittsburg. There are also a bunch of us in the Baltimore/ Washington area! We might even be able to forgive you if you are a Steelers fan.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## fashionfobie (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey! I too am from NW PA (Erie area). Did you ever find a good place to buy show quality mice?

Thanks!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

